# birds of a feather flock together



## Gerald Goodall

Can you translate:  

I'm trying to ask someone if they ever heard this saying before

Have you ever heard this saying " Birds of a feather flock together "

Mdoerator's note: Two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Rach404

I'm not sure what the translation is, but I've heard this a lot....it's quite old english really, it's not used a lot now, but it used to be quite a common saying in Britain, although I can't speak for any other english-speaking countries.
It means that the same kind of people stick together...


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Un refrán posible con similitud de intención:

"Dios los hace y ellos se juntan"

Tal vez haya más, sin embargo, de momento no los recuerdo.  (frustración!)


----------



## Enlasarenas

¡Muy bien dicho, Mariaguadalupe! 

Yo añadiría ésta: "Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres", aunque no estoy del todo seguro de que tenga el mismo sentido.

Arenas

P.D. Por cierto, en el hilo "ser/estar correcto" he citado un hilo anterior del que tú fuiste mi fuente de inspiración . Por si te interesara echarle un vistazo a ver qué opinas...


----------



## Whisky con ron

Que tal "De tal palo tal astilla"?


----------



## Enlasarenas

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Que tal "De tal palo tal astilla"?


Ése creo que equivale a "like father, like son"...

Arenas


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Gracias, Enlasarenas, lo buscaré más tarde.  Desgraciadamente (afortunadamente?) tengo que entregar un proyecto y no me puedo dar el lujo de más tiempo.  pero lo busco.  

Y si creo que tambien es pertinente tu refrán.

Saludos,

Mariaguadalupe


----------



## gdiaz

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> "Dios los hace y ellos se juntan"


Dios los cría y el diablo los junta.

Otra posibilidad, casi literal: Pájaros de un mismo plumaje vuelan juntos.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Es interesante como el mismo refrán cambia de region a region dentro de un mismo pais y mas de un pais a otro.  

(No encuentro los acentos aqui!)  Perdon!


----------



## josie

Tienen razon en decir que depende de pais.
Birds of a feather, flock together 
En Mexico diriamos "dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres", otra opcion seria
"el que anda con lobos a ahullar se enseña"
La idea es que las personas de similar reputacion andan juntas.


----------



## LauraPV

Hola, 

en España se dice:

*Dios los cria y ellos se juntan*

(en el sentido de los que son parecidos se suelen unir)

ciao


----------



## E-J

Si no me equivoco, lo que busca Gerald es una traducción no del refrán, sino de su pregunta: "Have you ever heard this saying ...?" 

Gerald, I would suggest: 

¿Has oido este refrán? (Have you heard this saying?) 
or 
"¿Conoces este refrán?" (Do you know/are you familiar with this saying?)

But it will also depend on which form of 'you' you want to use - 'tu' or 'usted'. These examples are for 'tu'.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

josie said:
			
		

> En Mexico diriamos "dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres", otra opcion seria
> "el que anda con lobos a ahullar   se enseña"


Una pequeña corrección, Josie: es *aullar * (sin hache).
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## Rayines

If you look here, you'll find: "Pájaros de un mismo plumaje vuelan juntos"
En Argentina lo usamos diciendo: "Son pájaros del mismo plumaje" (generalmente en forma negativa).


----------



## lottie4119

Rayines is right, ''pájaros de un mismo plumaje vuelan juntos" is the way I have learnt this saying / proverb.


----------



## Gerald Goodall

Thanks guys


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Rayines said:
			
		

> If you look here, you'll find: "Pájaros de un mismo plumaje vuelan juntos"
> En Argentina lo usamos diciendo: "Son pájaros del mismo plumaje" (generalmente en forma negativa).


En inglés también tiene un matiz negativo, algo así como nuestro "Son tal para cual"...
Creo recordar que ya tratamos esto en un hilo anterior...  
Saluditos.   
EVA.


----------



## josie

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Una pequeña corrección, Josie: es *aullar *(sin hache).


Gracias por la correccion


----------



## Terry Mount

Rach404 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what the translation is, but I've heard this a lot....it's quite old english really, it's not used a lot now, but it used to be quite a common saying in Britain, although I can't speak for any other english-speaking countries.
> It means that the same kind of people stick together...


Se usa bastante en EEUU...uno de los refranes más comúnes diría yo.


----------



## crises

¡Hola!

¿Podría ser que la traducción de esta expresión sea "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan"?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Firstojune

Sí, ambos dichos tienen el mismo significado.


----------



## crises

¡Gracias!

PS: Por curiosidad, ¿qué significa "birds of a feather"? ¿"Pájaros del mismo plumaje"?


----------



## palomica

Sí, o los que son del mismo tipo, los que tienen las mismas carácteristicas.


----------



## nadasé

"Dios los hace y ellos se juntan" tiene una connotación negativa que no posee el refrán inglés. Yo, que tú, no utilizaría esa traducción; pero tampoco puedo ofrecerte otra alternativa.


----------



## crises

Gracias, nadasé, pero en el contexto se ajusta perfectamente, porque sí se dice con tono despectivo. Un saludo


----------



## Txiri

Another one that is similar ... is Díme con quién andas y te diré quién eres.  Ésta la entiendo como si te das por salir con gente de mala fama, la mala fama te quedará pegada a ti tambien.


----------



## Mei

Txiri said:
			
		

> Another one that is similar ... is Díme con quién andas y te diré quién eres.  Ésta la entiendo como si te das por salir con gente de mala fama, la mala fama te quedará pegada a ti tambien.



Yo la entiendo igual 

Mei


----------



## Betina

BoF is an acronym for "birds of a feather". This idiom is a shortening of the proverb "birds of a feather flock together", meaning that people (birds) of the same kind or interest (of a common feather) enjoy spending time (flocking) together. This proverb is believed to date back as far as Greek and Roman times, but has become commonly used as jargon by various groups since the nineteenth century. 

The acronym is used by the Internet Engineering Task Force (IETF) to denote initial meetings of members interested in a particular issue. The term is also used by computer science professionals at gatherings such as industry conferences to describe a meeting in which a topic of specific interest is discussed. Such meetings are referred to as Birds-of-a-Feather Meetings, or simply as BoFs.

In Spanish it would be: "grupos de interés"


----------



## Mafelo505

LauraPV said:


> en España se dice:
> 
> *Dios los cria y ellos se juntan*


O también: *Dios los cría y el viento los amontona*


----------



## se16teddy

I think this phrase is well known on both sides of the Pond. There was a very popular sitcom on BBC TV in the 90s called Birds of a Feather. Then the Motown classic My_Guy contains the line 'Like birds of a feather we stick together'.


----------



## scotu

Un dicho en Mexico*:  Los cayotes nunca se juntan con los perros*.


----------



## sinclair001

Hola a todos:

También lo conocía como "dios los cría y ellos se juntan"
Lo dejo para futuras referencias.

Sinclair001


----------



## Nadias

_Dios los cria y el viento los amontona

_


----------



## gulia

BIRDS OF A FEATHER DO FLOCK TOGETHER -las aves del mismo plumaje se reunen, es algun refran o dicho popular inglés? o lo traduzco de forma literal?
gracias


----------



## Dlyons

*Birds of a feather flock together *is a well-known English saying.


----------



## alexacohen

I always heard it as "Birds of a feather..." 
Es un refrán. 
Pero ahora mismo no se me ocurre ninguno parecido en español.
Cada oveja con su pareja... pero no es exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## gulia

y alguna equivalencia en español?

podría ser " dios los cría y ellos se juntan? no verdad? no es exactamente lo mismo.

que os parece " dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres?"

cual os parece mejor?


----------



## lapachis8

gulia said:


> que os parece " dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres?"
> 
> cual os parece mejor?


Este refrán no equivale a "birds of the same feather..."
Dios los hace y ellos se juntan.

Puedes andar con alguien que no tiene nada que ver contigo y alguien te puede decir cómo eres, aunque no tengas nada que ver con la persona con la que andas.

Dios los hace y ellos se juntan, es que personas afines se llevan bien.
saludos


----------



## Camilo1964

En español para referirte a personas que tienen muchas cosas en común podrías decir que "Son tal para cual". En mi país dirían que son "Caimanes del mismo pozo".

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Eva Maria

lapachis8 said:


> Este refrán no equivale a "birds of the same feather..."
> Dios los hace y ellos se juntan.
> 
> Puedes andar con alguien que no tiene nada que ver contigo y alguien te puede decir cómo eres, aunque no tengas nada que ver con la persona con la que andas.
> 
> Dios los hace y ellos se juntan, es que personas afines se llevan bien.
> saludos


 
Creo que este refrán propuesto por Lapachis es el más aproximado al original inglés.

In Spain I've heard this same proverb like this:

"Dios los cría y ellos se juntan"

EM


----------



## faranji

Birds of a feather = _Son tal para cual_.
Birds of a feather flock together = _Dios los cría y_ [si se trata de unos "pájaros de cuenta"] _el Diablo los junta_.


----------



## FueraPegos

Hola, 

Se me ocurre también:

"Dos que se acuestan en el mismo colchón, son de la misma condición"

Aunque el contexto no guarda relación alguna, el sentido lógica de la frase son algo más fieles al original. Un saludo


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

Por lo que parece, _birds of a feather flock together_ puede tener diferentes connotaciones y leves modificaciones de su significado general. En mi opinión, la idea general es que quienes tienen inclinaciones similares tienden a agruparse.
Creo que el refrán castellano "cada oveja con su pareja" es una buena traducción de este sentido. 
No creo, en cambio, que "aves del mismo plumaje vuelan juntas" o sus variantes tengan la gracia, la sonoridad (y por supuesto no tiene la rima) que caracteriza a la mayoría de los refranes populares. 
En cuanto a "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan", "Dios los cría y el viento los amontona" o "dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres", opino que pueden funcionar según el contexto de que se trate. Este último supone una intención prescriptiva que los demás no parecen tener (salvo el de las ovejas, en cuyo caso depende del contexto).

Un saludo,


----------



## swells939

How would you say the phrase "Birds of a feather" in Spanish? Is there a similar phrase?  Like..."Birds of a feather stick together?"

¡Gracias!


----------



## sunrise25

I think the perfect translation for your phrase in English is: Dios los cría y ellos se juntan.


----------



## swells939

ah...bueno...¡gracias!


----------



## sokolsky

Hola, me inclino por :

"son tal para cual": porque hacer referencia a la idea de que quienes son tal para cual son iguales.

También parece ser apropiado:
"Dios los cría y ellos se juntan": porque también aduce a la idea de igualdad entre partes.


Por el contrario, "cada oveja con su pareja" suele ser empleada más para indicar una igualdad de personas afines en las relaciones personales. Fuera de este contexto, el uso de "cada oveja con su pareja" suena forzado.

Pero no me parece correcto "dime con quien andas y te diré quién eres" aunque hace referencia a la idea de igualdad, se utiliza de forma peyorativa.

Creo que hay otro refrán más próximo al significado de "Birds of a feather..." pero ahora no caigo.

Saludos.


----------



## Gasparin

Un equivalente en castellano es "dime con quién andas y yo te diré quién eres".  "Of a feather" quiere decir "of a type" aqui, del mismo tipo.   Miren cómo es de tramposo traducir los dichos de un idioma a otro


----------



## Gasparin

josie said:


> Tienen razon en decir que depende de pais.
> Birds of a feather, flock together
> En Mexico diriamos "dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres", otra opcion seria
> "el que anda con lobos a ahullar se enseña"
> La idea es que las personas de similar reputacion andan juntas.


 
"el que anda con lobos a ahullar se enseña"

Este seria mas bien como "If you lie down with dogs you get fleas", o sea que si te juntas con gente ruin, se te pegarán sus costumbres ruines también


----------



## mensawey

Birds of a feather flock together.

¿Cuál es la expresión en español que es igual a esta de inglés?


----------



## chicanul

I've heard "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan".....once..


----------



## Latuamacchina

Dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres would work.


----------



## chicanul

Latuamacchina said:


> Dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres would work.


 
Well, this one is like "tell me who your friends are and I'll tell you who you are"....


----------



## Ushuaia

Concuerdo con chicanul (yo la oí muchísimas veces). Hay una versión más nueva e informal del mismo refrán, que dice "Dios los cría y el viento los amontona", pero no sé cuán conocida les sea a los demás. 

Saludos.


----------



## mensawey

Dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres


----------



## cocacul

Can anybody help me to translate it into spanish?

Thanks a lot


----------



## pablomad

Seguro que hay otros threads sobre esto.
¿Dios los cría y ellos se juntan?


----------



## cocacul

Muchas gracias por la respuesta pero no he visto ningun hilo que me aclare esto.


----------



## JOSEMA SEVILLA

Hi cocacul,
Sí hay un hilo, aunque creo que es un poco más lioso, mira aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=53194

En cualquier caso, coincido con pablomad en que la traducción más ajustada sería "[A las buenas yuntas] Dios las cría y ellas se juntan"

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## cocacul

Gracias Josema, eres un crack!!
Saludos


----------



## gatogab

Yo lo conozco como "Dios los cría, el diablo los junta"
O "_cortados con la misma tijera"_
Pero leyendo el link enviado, Rayines da en el clavo, según mi opinión.
No olvidándome que (ya que estamos refraneros), "_país que vas, refrán que encuentras"._


----------



## Aliangeli05

Although it has been a long while since the original question was posted, I will still make an attempt to answer with my version, just in case it might help someone else at some point.

I would say...*"De tal palo tal astilla"*


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

En mi opinión, este hilo está empezando a girar en vacío y eso no es bueno. 
La expresión "birds of a feather flock together" tiene un significado más o menos preciso (el de que las personas parecidas o con inclinaciones parecidas se asocian o juntan) y lo mismo pasa con las traducciones castellanas propuestas por diversos foristas. Como ya se ha dicho aquí (y como siempre sucede), *el contexto influye* en cuál de los refranes españoles posibles es el más adecuado porque hace variar ligera o marcadamente el sentido de las expresiones, pero hay algunos dichos que no parecen poder cumplir esa función dignamente. Un ejemplo de ellos es "de tal palo tal astilla" que si bien también sugiere una semejanza entre diferentes personas, *supone que una de ellas es un ascendiente (o el predecesor en algún sentido) de la(s) otra(s) --*por ejemplo el padre, la madre, un abuelo o algo análogo como un maestro-- alusión que no está presente en "birds of a feather...".

Según el contexto, repito, pueden funcionar las siguientes posibilidades (ya propuestas en este hilo):

- *Son tal para cual* (aunque su sentido es ligeramente diferente: afirma que ciertas personas (o seres) tienen rasgos comunes o que "encajan" entre sí por alguna causa, pero no que las personas con rasgos comunes tienden a asociarse).
- *Cada oveja con su pareja* (alude a un _orden_ _supuesto_, tal vez a una tendencia observada, en los cuales ciertas cosas de una clase o con rasgos comunes _deben_ asociarse por alguna razón (orden) o, de hecho, se asocian (tendencia)). 
-*Dios los cría y ellos se juntan/el viento los amontona/el Diablo los amontona (o junta)*. Aquí se alude a la circunstancia de que personas de origen diferente suelen asociarse por mor de sus características compartidas. Suele usarse con un tono ligeramente negativo (crítico, por ejemplo), pero este matiz no siempre es el caso.

Vale, espero haber puesto un poco de orden al asunto, pero seguramente vosotros encontraréis más posibilidades (por ejemplo, "dime con quién andas...") y será interesante analizarlas.

Saludos,


----------



## Palabritas

Sí señor, es "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan"...yo jamás he oido, Dios los hace, y lo que es seguro es que no se traduce como "de tal palo tal astilla".

Un saludo!


----------



## dann90

¡hola!, en Argenitna se usa mucho: "Dios los cría y el viento los amontona"
que les sea útil


----------



## aurilla

También he escuchado "Los iguales se atraen".


----------



## dann90

No es que esté mal dicho, pero es un tipico refrán en argentina que se dice de ese modo (una manera de decir que los que se parecen en personalidad y cualidades se juntan). te dejo un link con refranes     http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/2120568/Recopilacion-de-Frases_-Refranes-y-dichos-populares.html
De todas maneras tu frase tiene el mismo sentido.


----------



## Moritzchen

aurilla said:


> También he escuchado "Los iguales se atraen".


 Creo que son los opuestos los que se atraen, como los polos de un imán. 
Me parece que este hilo es ya demasiado largo. Dios los cría y ellos se juntan es a mi parecer el refrán más acertado para traducir los de los birds of a feather.


----------



## MiguelAG1984

"Cada oveja con su pareja", ya que aquí se habla de emparejar como si fueran dos pajaritos en la época de la primavera que se juntan para crear una familia.


----------



## decebuda

Creo que una vez encontré un refrán más o menos equivalente al español " dos que duermen en un mismo colchón son de la misma opinión" Ahora he intentado buscarlo de nuevo y lo único que he encontrado parecido ha sido Birds of a feather flock together  pero creo que no era ese ¿Algún nativo conoce un refrán qué tenga el sentido del español?


----------



## Tegs

¿Qué quiere decir el dicho español?


----------



## decebuda

Tegs said:


> ¿Qué quiere decir el dicho español?



Básicamente se utiliza en situaciones de conflicto en las que el marido o la mujer se ponen de parte de su conyuge  apoyándole  en contra de la otra parte ( familia etc). Es decir que  después de convivir mucho tiempo se acaban aceptando los puntos de vista del otro y se enfocan los problemas desde su misma perspectiva . Por ejemplo si yo apoyo a mis hermanos, si apoyo sus puntos de vista políticos sin pensar por mi misma etc.


----------



## Tegs

Vale  No hay un dicho en inglés para esto. Podrías decir algo como: my husband's opinion/ my brothers' opinions _rub off on me _(pero no es un dicho famoso). _Birds of a feather flock together _quiere decir que las personas que (ya) tienen las mismas ideas suelen ser amigos/pasar el tiempo juntos.


----------



## oriental

Como aporte, y siguiendo la idea de Tegs "¿ dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres ?"
Saludos


----------



## Onades

Hace años, mi profesor de inglés (con muchas visitas a Reino Unido a sus espaldas) tradujo ese dicho inglés, "birds of a feather", como "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan".


----------



## Cubanboy

oriental said:


> Como aporte, y siguiendo la idea de Tegs "¿ dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres ?"
> Saludos



*Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres.*


*Buen fin de semana a todos.*


----------



## alanla

Es posible traducir estos refranes del español al inglés y podríamos entender el sentido,  pero no creo que exista otro, además del que tiene o que lo exprese con tanta precisión. A mi entender, hay ése solo: Birds of a feather flock together.
Cada quien con su pareja [cada oveja con su pareja]
También hay este enlace para: No falta un roto para un descocido.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2473850 *Note:*The correct expression in this link should be: Birds of a feather flock together, just as you have it.

Se me ocurre otro dicho:
Water seeks its own level. [Algo como] Las aguas vuelven a su cauce.


----------



## viviana jones

mensawey said:


> Birds of a feather flock together.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la expresión en español que es igual a esta de inglés?



"*Dios los cría y ellos se juntan*" (en España) porque es la única traducción que implica una idea de unirse a un grupo por gustos, costumbres o condiciones parecidas. Creo que "De tal palo, tal astilla" no es equivalente ni: "Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres". 
Tampoco lo es "El que anda con lobos a ahullar se enseña", que como bien apunta Gasparin es más bien: "If you lie down with dogs you get fleas"


----------



## Sallyb36

Enlasarenas said:


> "Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres",


This is exactly what it means


----------



## Demonaire

Si tuviera que darle una traducción artística, sería: "Pájaros del mismo plumaje, vuelan sobre el mismo paisaje."


----------

